# Question for my future basketball thingy.



## Elladrose (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello.
I play basketball in high school right now, and am 15 years old.
Derrick Rose really inspired me, and I hope to be like him. But, he is ambidextrous and I wonder that I am not a natural ambidextrous or can adapt at using both hands, so can I really be like him?
This really put me into question alot, but from today onwards, I'll try to do everyday's necessity with left hand, to try and adapt doing things with both hands and be like Derrick Rose.
Is this really possible?
Can I not be like him without being ambidextrous?
Please help me, I know I sound pretty dope and desperate.
:<


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

You can absolutely teach yourself to use both hands, it just takes repetition. Even if it feels awkward at first, just keep practicing with both hands. Very few people are actually naturally ambidextrous, it usually takes hard work and practice. Derrick Rose, for example, is one of the hardest working players in the league. Practicing dribbling and shooting with your left hand as much as possible, it will come around.


----------



## Elladrose (Jul 28, 2012)

Dornado said:


> You can absolutely teach yourself to use both hands, it just takes repetition. Even if it feels awkward at first, just keep practicing with both hands. Very few people are actually naturally ambidextrous, it usually takes hard work and practice. Derrick Rose, for example, is one of the hardest working players in the league. Practicing dribbling and shooting with your left hand as much as possible, it will come around.


Really? Derrick Rose is not naturally ambidextrous, and he worked and practiced hard to be ambidextrous? o-O


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd add that playing the piano probably helps too - I'm functionally ambidextrous, and have been long before I started playing basketball, and figure it has a lot to do with using both hands on the piano for most of my life.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Krstic All-Star said:


> I'd add that playing the piano probably helps too - I'm functionally ambidextrous, and have been long before I started playing basketball, and figure it has a lot to do with using both hands on the piano for most of my life.


This

I had a lot better use of my left hand after being in a piano class this past semester.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Go talk to any high caliber basketball coach - ask him what you can do to be better with your off hand and one key piece of advice you will receive is: do as much as you can with your off-hand. Not just on the court, but off the court. Start brushing your teeth left handed. Start eating left handed. Every small thing you do, right down to turning faucets - use your off hand. I was born right handed, but due to a severe injury when I was young I spent two years unable to use my right arm. I learned to write, adapted to eating, brushing my teeth, throwing a baseball and football, dribbling a basketball... all lefty. 

I lost use of my right arm when I was 4, regained use when I was 6. I am now, as a 27 year old, still reaping the benefits... They aren't equals. My left arm tends to be more dexterous, my right arm tends to be stronger... but that time spent using that hand made them equals in terms of effectiveness. Any new task you put my left hand to I can learn it just as easily as my right.


----------

